# Need help with buying cruze diesel



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying the 2014 Cruze TD. I know that most dealer are asking for 25k to 26k average for the CCTD. I would like to know how much did you guys manage to negotiate the price down?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

24k ish? I am not exact since the whole magic with trades...


----------



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

$ 800. off MSRP no trade.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

If you or a relative was in the service use the USAA discount. Its around 750 extra off.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine was around 26k with the GM supplier discount. I have sunroof, nav, 2lt package, black granite, fog lights and oil pan heater. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

For the month of October, when I bought mine, there was a $1000 rebate and the dealer gave me the employee purchase price which saved me about $750. It would have been worth it at MSRP!


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

I had $1,000 GM bonus cash, employee pricing, plus $400 more off sticker.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

$1,000 off sticker and $1,500 rebate


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought my car one month ago today - Bottom Line - $3800 below MSRP.


----------



## EDDY (Nov 2, 2013)

I paid 28 for mine yesterday less my trade and 1000 rebate leather loaded I am installing fog lights (missing ) not taking the bumper off


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Something to remember, "special deals" in _*one*_ city or state are NOT guaranteed to be same or even available in *other* cities or states.

However, that doesn't mean you can't tell your local dealership that you're "aware" of those other "special deals" and just might have to go visit those 'other' dealerships to see just what kind of "special deal(s)" they MIGHT give to you...nothing like a little "informed" arm-twisted bluffing!?!?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

$750 off for USAA member and $350 off for being a member at a local credit union

every option that is ava is on mine. leather, fogs, convenience, sunroof, NAV, saftey pkg( has the light on the mirrors to let you know if someone is in your blind spot) 
i saved money by opting for no cargo net and truck mat that was over $100.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cruze-zeeke,

The Cruze TD is an awesome choice. It's easy to see how much the TD owners love their diesels on this forum. If you go to the Chevrolet.com link below and add your zip code you will be able to look at current deals and offers going on in your region. Don't hesitate to send me a private message if you have any questions.

Current Deals and Offers

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hduplease (Oct 27, 2013)

dealer found one for me blue with enhanced safety, convience, nav, and a spare tire, had a trade so real numbers are hard to figure, but got over book on jeep and as near as i can figure 25007. plus 400 for fees


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for answer back so quickly. I just want to let you know that I really appreciate all the helps.

I went to the local Chevy Dealership to test drive one today, but they had the car send out to recon. It was my fault, I didn't schedule it. Oh well. The car look good on paper, but 26K + tax(6%) + fees it's a little too much for me. Considering the fact that I'll be a cash customer.



vwgtiglx said:


> I bought my car one month ago today - Bottom Line - $3800 below MSRP.


 how did you manage that?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

hduplease said:


> dealer found one for me blue with enhanced safety, convience, nav, and a spare tire,


Diesel's don't come with a spare tire...


----------



## hduplease (Oct 27, 2013)

dealer was getting one, condition of sale. if he doesnt supply one, no deal. if enough people start refusing to buy unless a spare is supplied, gm will listen, ask yourself would you like it if your wife or daughter were stranded with a flat at night say on a weekend night, and no spare, and have to rely on a can of foam to try to stop a leak, my dealer has already had to buy a couple to guarantee a sale


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Where do you put the spare? I see in most video the trunk doesn't have room for a spare.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

GM gives you roadside assistance as well 24/7 free so if the pump work then just call and GM will have it towed to the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Thanks everyone for answer back so quickly. I just want to let you know that I really appreciate all the helps.
> 
> I went to the local Chevy Dealership to test drive one today, but they had the car send out to recon. It was my fault, I didn't schedule it. Oh well. The car look good on paper, but 26K + tax(6%) + fees it's a little too much for me. Considering the fact that I'll be a cash customer.
> 
> how did you manage that?


I think if the $1500 rebate is still in place, you shouldnt' have too much trouble being able to get $3000 off total. I got $1000 off plus $750 USAA but I was an early adopter and was happy with the deal. I agree it's worth the MSRP.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Where do you put the spare? I see in most video the trunk doesn't have room for a spare.


I keep my spare and jack in the trunk. Yes it eats up space but I never use the trunk so it's all good.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

well I went for a test drive today and talk to dealer about financing the car. Apparently if I arrange for my own finance I'll get the car at 22.5 but If I do it through the dealer it will cost me 23.5k. They said i'll loose some of the incentive and rebate, but I'll gain better interest rate? Anyone know if their are some true to this. I assume that if i went the dealer finance i should be able to keep all the rebate and incentive.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I bought my car one month ago today - Bottom Line - $3800 below MSRP.


I'll see your $3,800 and raise you another $200.

Granted, I don't have it yet as it isn't on the lot (maybe next week), but I made the deal and a deposit.

Dealer is having a sale. I was told by another dealer that they couldn't touch it. They essentially told me to save my money as they would be at least $2,000 more than the dealer I bought it from.



cruze-zeeke said:


> well I went for a test drive today and talk to dealer about financing the car. Apparently if I arrange for my own finance I'll get the car at 22.5 but If I do it through the dealer it will cost me 23.5k. They said i'll loose some of the incentive and rebate, but I'll gain better interest rate? Anyone know if their are some true to this. I assume that if i went the dealer finance i should be able to keep all the rebate and incentive.


Yes. GM is currently offering rebates that are only good if you pay cash or arrange your own financing.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah. When I was shopping for mine, there were times when they made the buyer choose between customer cash or a low interest rate. When you find third party financing, GM treats it like a cash sale, and you can usually find competitive rates, resulting in your getting both the rebate and the low rate.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

There's realistically only 500-1000 dollars markup on Cruzes tops. Most dealers are willing to let you buy at invoice price or **** close+ factory rebates, and just make a little in finance. Isnt like a pickup where theres $2000-$5000 between cost and MSRP. So if you are paying sticker don't feel like you're really overpaying.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> I keep my spare and jack in the trunk. Yes it eats up space but I never use the trunk so it's all good.


If enough people demand it GM will have to redesign the trunk area in the new model so a spare will fit. I have a 16" full size spare in my Cruze but no urea so the spare was a no cost option to the repair kit. As others have stated I would still be driving my old Commodore if no spare. Driving in the country you often get no phone coverage so roadside assist becomes useless and a split tyre would leave you stranded.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Isn't that the most stupid/ass backward thing you ever heard off?

I would assume that if I were to finance the vehicle with the dealership they would give me all the rebate and incentive since they will be making money on the back-end of the deal on interest charge. It would make more sense if they charge me more when i used my own finacing through a third party and less when i go with the dealer. 

What do you guys thinks? MAybe i'm been squeeze by greedy salemen? I've walk away from deal before where they ask for 16,750 while I want to pay 16,500


Here's the situation If I purchase the car with loan from my bank I get it at 22.5k. If I go with dealer financing they jack up the price to 23.5k. This mean they are charging me an extra thousand just so they can lend me money, sort of like I should be glad that they even considering doing business with me. "Thank you sir, May I have another one" may sound funny in "Animal House" but not in real life. 

Sorry for ranting and repeating stuff twice. I do like the Cruze TD but if the dealer keep jerking me around like this I would just rather go get a 350z Roadster guys. 

Also after the initial down payment I add up the cost of tax+tittle+fees the car would come down to less than 20K by jacking up the price they would bring the overall cost of the car to above 20k. I feel like they are really trying to get it over 20K


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Isn't that the most stupid/ass backward thing you ever heard off?
> 
> I would assume that if I were to finance the vehicle with the dealership they would give me all the rebate and incentive since they will be making money on the back-end of the deal on interest charge. It would make more sense if they charge me more when i used my own finacing through a third party and less when i go with the dealer.
> 
> ...


This is so strange. Every dealer I have bought a car from tried to talk me out of bringing my own financing. Either way, I ended up buying mine from a dealer that had a bunch of a-holes working there, but I wanted one when they were first released, and I still had to drive 2 hours. You can always screw them on the survey if they screw you. The surveys are pretty important to the dealerships. That being said, I bought the car becuse I loved it on the test drive and still do. The bad dealership experience I had at Lash Chevrolet in Johnstown OH is a faded memory at this point.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Isn't that the most stupid/ass backward thing you ever heard off?
> 
> I would assume that if I were to finance the vehicle with the dealership they would give me all the rebate and incentive since they will be making money on the back-end of the deal on interest charge. It would make more sense if they charge me more when i used my own financing through a third party and less when i go with the dealer.


This type of deal has been pretty standard in the auto world for many years. You either get the cash rebates or you get a financing arrangement, but usually not both.

The reason why is that the cash is more valuable to them in the short term. In the world of finance, many companies will sell their loans receivable to a third party for immediate cash, but they will receive less cash than the face value of the loan. The difference between the cash they receive and the value of the loan receivable is essentially an interest expense to the company. The rebate you receive is in effect the same thing. GM is basically selling you back your own loan at a discount, which is the rebate. Not only does it give them more immediate cash, it also has the effect of moving more cars.

One thing to consider is the dealer. Some dealers may have non-GM third-party financiers. If that is the case, you can still finance the deal with the dealer _and_ get the GM rebates since as far as GM is concerned it is a cash sale. I found that to be the case with the dealer I have been working with. They offered me both low interest (much lower than GM) financing _and_ the rebates. I questioned them, and they explained they use a variety of financial institutions besides GM which allows them to do that.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> This type of deal has been pretty standard in the auto world for many years. You either get the cash rebates or you get a financing arrangement, but usually not both.
> 
> The reason why is that the cash is more valuable to them in the short term. In the world of finance, many companies will sell their loans receivable to a third party for immediate cash, but they will receive less cash than the face value of the loan. The difference between the cash they receive and the value of the loan receivable is essentially an interest expense to the company. The rebate you receive is in effect the same thing. GM is basically selling you back your own loan at a discount, which is the rebate. Not only does it give them more immediate cash, it also has the effect of moving more cars.
> 
> One thing to consider is the dealer. Some dealers may have non-GM third-party financiers. If that is the case, you can still finance the deal with the dealer _and_ get the GM rebates since as far as GM is concerned it is a cash sale. I found that to be the case with the dealer I have been working with. They offered me both low interest (much lower than GM) financing _and_ the rebates. I questioned them, and they explained they use a variety of financial institutions besides GM which allows them to do that.


I totally understand what you are saying. This is not up to the dealer but this is how the system of automotive finance work in the last decade, and this actually pissed me off even more. As consumer I think we should be able to get the max value for our money when we purchase anything.

On the surface what they are offering look very enticing, but when you look at it in depth it's a very bad deal for us consumer. Yes they are offering me lower APR than my own bank, but they are charging me more money up front so that eventually become a wash. Specially when you look at how that extra $1,000 will end up ballooning to $3,700 when the loan reach it terms in five years. * Also not to forget that they are charging me more money to lend me money to buy car from them.*

This whole ordeal just make it very difficult for me to support the "buy American" program. I love the car, test drive it on both occasion and have nothing but praise for american cruze diesel but not enough to get stiff in a very raw deal. There's alot of value and good deal to be had in the 25k market for cars from 2008 to 2013.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Got it for over a week now. here's a list of things I like and dislike with the car in random order.

1. center slot right in front of the shifter is too narrow and not deep enough to be useful( would be nice if I can just drop my phone in there)
2. The slot right beneath the E-brake is also useless.
3. This car is very Unbalance. The steering wheel and steering column is very light(ultra sensitive). I almost veer of the road a couple time unintentional.
4. This car is very happy around the corner on winding road..
5. Very easy to drift in this car. Which beg the question of why not making a stick version?
6. You will either expect what i describe as not a turbo lag but more like a engine/power train lag as the car trying to decide what gear to go to. Or you will get turbo boosting very sudden.
7. Take longer to warm up compare to gas engine. this is in temperature of 34-54 F-degree.
8. The auto start & auto heat seat. I don't know if this work or not, because i remote start my car when i open the door the 3 little light didn't light up until i Press it. so I guess it doesn't work.
9. The rearview mirror attach to the roof could have been just a little bigger. I think just another inches or 2 would be great.
10. There should be options that would allow you to select what volume should be playing at when you start the audio system.
11. The same can be said as to what the music volume should be when you receive a call. I try to answer my phone while I was connect to the car via bluetooth and the music is still too loud.
12. I keep getting alert for Air quality for county that I don't even live in.
13. If you are already making the power drive seat. Why not allow it to tilt back electronicly too.
14. If I don't have the defroster on. the inside of the car seem to fog up very quickly with the heater running.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Number 9 is about the inside of the car.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> 8. The auto start & auto heat seat. I don't know if this work or not, because i remote start my car when i open the door the 3 little light didn't light up until i Press it. so I guess it doesn't work.10. There should be options that would allow you to select what volume should be playing at when you start the audio system.11. The same can be said as to what the music volume should be when you receive a call. I try to answer my phone while I was connect to the car via bluetooth and the music is still too loud.


These features are all programmable through the "config" button on the MyLink system. 



cruze-zeeke said:


> 12. I keep getting alert for Air quality for county that I don't even live in.


I think this is actually provided by XM rather than Chevrolet. I had a similar problem with my fuel station searches, but after a couple of weeks it seemed to straighten itself out. 



cruze-zeeke said:


> 13. If you are already making the power drive seat. Why not allow it to tilt back electronicly too.


I thought the same thing, but my Grand Prix was the same way, so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Got it for over a week now. here's a list of things I like and dislike with the car in random order.
> 
> 1. center slot right in front of the shifter is too narrow and not deep enough to be useful( would be nice if I can just drop my phone in there)
> 2. The slot right beneath the E-brake is also useless.
> ...


1 - I keep a can of dip in there, about all it's useful for

7 - That's why it also has an electronic heater

8 - The car isn't going to produce much heat without driving it, even with the electric heater. The defrosters and heated seat do not turn on automatically until it's below 32 degrees. The heated seat lights will not illuminate with auto start.

9 - ???

10 - There is an option in the menu system to set the maximum volume on start

11 - If your phone is connected Bluetooth and you answer a call the music should not be playing anymore

12 - I agree, that is a dumb feature giving me weather alerts hundreds of miles away

14 - Never had this issue, I'm guessing the windows weren't cleaned well by the dealer, try cleaning them yourself


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Got it for over a week now. here's a list of things I like and dislike with the car in random order.
> 
> 1. center slot right in front of the shifter is too narrow and not deep enough to be useful( would be nice if I can just drop my phone in there)
> 2. The slot right beneath the E-brake is also useless.
> ...


Congrats on your new CTD! Just curious, are you an IT/QAT professional? This looks like a list of bugs for a programmer to fix


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Got it for over a week now. here's a list of things I like and dislike with the car in random order.
> 
> 1. center slot right in front of the shifter is too narrow and not deep enough to be useful( would be nice if I can just drop my phone in there)
> 2. The slot right beneath the E-brake is also useless.
> ...


#1: Agreed, but I guess I didn't care. This is my 2nd Cruze, so I'm used to it. The only thing that annoys me about it is if I put my iPhone in it (usually don't) and forget and try to shift into park, it gets stuck, so I have to pull it back into gear, pull out the phone, and then shift into park.

#3: I'm not sure if you've driven an electric power steering vehicle before, but they are far easier steering than the traditional hydraulic setup. Chevy could have programmed in a little more feedback (I believe they did on the diesel?), but I have grown to like it actually.

#4: 

#6: True, but it's vastly improved from my 2011 6AT Cruze. Had it not been for the lag plus the clunky AT on the '11, I may have kept it a couple more years. Ah, who am I kidding? I wanted the diesel! 

#7: Common for diesels. Not all that long ago diesels would take forever (as in 20 miles or more) to completely warm up, if they ever did, in extremely cold temps. It was quite common to have grill covers on them to block the cooling airflow so they could warm up in the winter.

#8: Remote start is useless in these things (even the 1.4L) in my opinion. Even my 1.4L took forever to warm up while idling in cold weather so I didn't even bother to use remote start most of the time. The *only* thing I used it for was to start it while walking up to the car to get the oil flowing for a bit before I was ready to go.

#13: I think every car I have ever owned is this way.

#14: Where do you live? For me this is quite common in all my cars as I live in a humid environment. I rarely turn the dial off of defrost/floor vent setting.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

So, not to hijack your thread, but I found two _minor_ annoyances with my new Cruze, so far only with the MyLink system.

#1: In my 2011, which had the basic radio, the voice activation feature for my Bluetooth to my phone worked regardless of whether or not the radio was on. In my new one with MyLink, the Bluetooth connection works just fine without the radio on, but if I try to make a call using the voice activation with the radio off, I get a voice prompt telling me I need to turn on the radio before using voice activation. _Really_? Perhaps instead of taking the time to program in a message telling me to turn on my radio, they could have programmed it to actually work without having to turn on the radio first.

#2: Whenever my wife makes a call on Bluetooth, her phone completely freezes after the call. I have no idea why, and it's probably an issue with her phone (doesn't do it on mine; we have different phones), but it never did it with the old Cruze.


----------



## papajoe (Jan 3, 2014)

$21,030. cash price after rebates. 1-2-14. new cruse diesel, backup cam pkg only option.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow!! That's the best price I heard yet. That even beats the best TrueCar price listed. Congradulations on getting the best deal ever! Those factory rebates sure make it a great time to make a deal now while they last.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

papajoe said:


> $21,030. cash price after rebates. 1-2-14. new cruse diesel, backup cam pkg only option.


That price is incredible. I'd buy two.

Oh, as for the fogging up. I'll second that as an annoyance. I think I saw on one of these threads the new materials let out some gasses initially and those settle on the window and enhance the fogging problem. I need to windex the inside to see. Real pain now because I've had some ice form on the inside of the passenger windows. I think I also saw on a thread that the condenser does not come on in this car unless you hit the a/c button.. even when front defrost is on. That could be the problem. I have not experimented with that yet. I'll put the disclaimer I always do though when I am complaining - still an awesome car!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just curious - are you getting any lease conquest, recent grad or military rebates?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

papajoe said:


> $21,030. cash price after rebates. 1-2-14. new cruse diesel, backup cam pkg only option.


That is amazing! Pricing it out on Chevrolet's website, you got $5,160 off MSRP. I thought mine was good. I was able to snag mine for $23,425. In addition to the Convenience Pkg which you have, mine also included the Enhanced Safety Pkg ($790 MRSP) and Pioneer sound system ($445 MRSP), so I got mine for $4k off MSRP in total.



VtTD said:


> Oh, as for the fogging up. I'll second that as an annoyance. I think I saw on one of these threads the new materials let out some gasses initially and those settle on the window and enhance the fogging problem. I need to windex the inside to see. Real pain now because I've had some ice form on the inside of the passenger windows. I think I also saw on a thread that the condenser does not come on in this car unless you hit the a/c button.. even when front defrost is on. That could be the problem. I have not experimented with that yet. I'll put the disclaimer I always do though when I am complaining - still an awesome car!


Condensers don't generally run when the OAT is below ~40 F. They will just freeze up and be worthless at these temps. That's pretty standard in most cars. I have the fogging issue as well, but to be fair so does my Subaru, albeit not nearly as bad. It must be the new materials stuff.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

The problem I have to fogging inside the cabin of the car is from bad detailing job from the dealer(pretty sure). Because when I put the defroster on it go away.

I'm also sure if I hold out to the begining of January I would've gotten a better deal, but my old Eclipse was dieing(oil leak)

So far i didn't have any problems with driving in the snow with the stock tire, just turn on the traction control and drive normally. 

Update = Crack the bottom front bumper last month. It was a small crack but I was pissed. Only 3 weeks and 1k miles and I already ruing it


----------



## Tdi'r (Jan 5, 2014)

I purchased mine on Jan 2nd. At that time here are the incentives that were available (at least to me)... GM employee discount (wife's father), a total of $1500 consumer cash (which anyone could get), $500 auto show bonus cash (Indianapolis area) $500 employee bonus cash, and $750 USAA discount. All totaled about $5400 off msrp.
Some of those incentives evaporated and others were reduced beginning January 3rd. However, nationwide GM sold fewer Cruze Diesels in December than November. I have no crystal ball, but it wouldn't surprise me to see an aggressive incentive package reappear, soon.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tdi'r said:


> I purchased mine on Jan 2nd. At that time here are the incentives that were available (at least to me)... GM employee discount (wife's father), a total of $1500 consumer cash (which anyone could get), $500 auto show bonus cash (Indianapolis area) $500 employee bonus cash, and $750 USAA discount. All totaled about $5400 off msrp.
> Some of those incentives evaporated and others were reduced beginning January 3rd. However, nationwide GM sold fewer Cruze Diesels in December than November. I have no crystal ball, but it wouldn't surprise me to see an aggressive incentive package reappear, soon.


I doubt it. The incentives were largely unchanged from November and applied to all Cruzen, not just the diesel. December was a bad month industry wide for small cars. The Cruze diesel was relatively unscathed percentage wise compared the the industry as a whole. 

For the month of December, the Cruze in general was down 14.5%. They were kind of the middle of the pack for small cars. Sonic down 26%; Civic down 12.4%, Corolla down 8.6%, Prius down 21%, Fiesta down 20%, and the Focus was down a whopping 31%. The Focus was even down 4.5% for the whole year. The Cruze actually saw a sales gain YOY vs. 2012. The Cruze diesel was down less than 10% if I remember correctly from November, so well within the class numbers.

I guess a lot of people just don't buy small cars in December when it is snowy and cold. Sales of small SUVs were largely up in December.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I doubt it. The incentives were largely unchanged from November and applied to all Cruzen, not just the diesel. December was a bad month industry wide for small cars. The Cruze diesel was relatively unscathed percentage wise compared the the industry as a whole.
> 
> For the month of December, the Cruze in general was down 14.5%. They were kind of the middle of the pack for small cars. Sonic down 26%; Civic down 12.4%, Corolla down 8.6%, Prius down 21%, Fiesta down 20%, and the Focus was down a whopping 31%. The Focus was even down 4.5% for the whole year. The Cruze actually saw a sales gain YOY vs. 2012. The Cruze diesel was down less than 10% if I remember correctly from November, so well within the class numbers.
> 
> I guess a lot of people just don't buy small cars in December when it is snowy and cold. Sales of small SUVs were largely up in December.


Yeah - I hope we get through the winter when smaller cars are probably tough to sell as you said, GM will be able to say the diesels did well in the cold (this tough winter.. for most so far.. is definitely a good test too!) and then they push it more. It is such a solid car, I hope it catches on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Yeah - I hope we get through the winter when smaller cars are probably tough to sell as you said, GM will be able to say the diesels did well in the cold (this tough winter.. for most so far.. is definitely a good test too!) and then they push it more. It is such a solid car, I hope it catches on.


It will catch on if the market it. I can imagine what would happen if they sent a mailer out to all current GM owners inviting them to come take a look at the CTD.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> It will catch on if the market it. I can imagine what would happen if they sent a mailer out to all current GM owners inviting them to come take a look at the CTD.


Would GM be able to supply enough cars in a reasonable time if the mailer worked?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Would GM be able to supply enough cars in a reasonable time if the mailer worked?



That's a good point. There are still some dealers out there that have yet to receive a CTD.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

The problems is that most ppls didn't even know that Chevy make diesel. I was at a truck stop fueling up and end up talking to a truck driver who originally came from South America and said that he love diesel because that's all they have down there and he's very interest in american diesel and will definitely will check out the cruze.

Side note: The pump at those truck stop are equip with bigger hose on the truck side, if you want to fuel up make sure you go on the side that reserve for car and small pickup. I have to find out the hard way.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> The problems is that most ppls didn't even know that Chevy make diesel. I was at a truck stop fueling up and end up talking to a truck driver who originally came from South America and said that he love diesel because that's all they have down there and he's very interest in american diesel and will definitely will check out the cruze.
> 
> Side note: The pump at those truck stop are equip with bigger hose on the truck side, if you want to fuel up make sure you go on the side that reserve for car and small pickup. I have to find out the hard way.


Haha I remember the first time that happened to me a long time ago. That fuel comes out FAST!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Haha I remember the first time that happened to me a long time ago. That fuel comes out FAST!


The Aussie diesel has an insert in the neck of the filler that won't allow the big nozzle to be inserted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The Aussie diesel has an insert in the neck of the filler that won't allow the big nozzle to be inserted.


Ours does too, much like a gasoline engine, but only a somewhat bigger opening. 

My experience was with an old Benz, several years ago. I did discover that I could squeeze the trigger just a little bit and get a flow rate that actually worked.


----------

